# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Κάψιμο chip σε μητρική laptop

## tsakalister

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου. 
Λοιπον φίλος προκειμένου να γλιτώσει τα χρήματα για καθαρισμό και εκ νεου παστα στο λαπιτοπι του, επιχείρησε να το καθαρίσει μόνος. Δεν μπορω να ξερω τι εγινε λάθος απλα υποθέτω πως καμία καλλωδιοταινια μπηκε στραβά. Σας παραθέτω τις φωτογραφίες απο το καμένο chip στην μητρική και θα ήθελα να μου πειτε αν μπορεί να αλλαχτεί και τι κοστολόγιο μπορεί να εχει.

Συμβουλή: ΜΗΝ ΛΟΙΠΑΣΤΕ ΤΑ 15 και 20Ε ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΎ ΠΙΘΑΝΌ ΝΑ ΚΆΝΕΤΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΎΤΕΡΗ ΖΗΜΊΑ!!!  




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dbnn

ΗΡ?
Δεν χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη προσπάθεια σε αυτά τα λάπτοπ να πάει κάτι στραβά, απο μόνα τους σκάνε στα μανιτάρια πλευρώτους  :Lol: 
Αυτό το chip είναι κάποιο regulator.
Μας φέρνανε στην παλιά μου δουλειά πολλά HP με παρόμοια προβλήματα και μάντεψε. Δεν επισκευάζεται.
Μιλάμε για πλακέτα 7+ layer οπότε έστω και αν μια αντίσταση να αρπάξει, έχει πάρει και κάτι άλλο μαζί της που θα βρήσκεται σε κάποιο ενδιάμεσο layer.
Αυτά που επισκευάζονται στα λάπτοπ είναι συνήθως chipset κλπ αλλά με την προυπόθεση να μην έχει βλάβη σε τέτοιο βαθμό το τυπωμένο.

----------

tsakalister (26-09-15)

----------


## toni31

Αν δεν το πιάσει ο τεχνικός στα χέρια του, δεν θα μπορέσει να ξέρει αν γίνεται ή όχι και το κοστολόγιο του. 
Εγώ το βλέπω για κάποιο mosfet και πιθανολογώ ότι αν δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το board θα μπορέσει να γίνει.
Πιστεύω θα ήταν καλύτερα να το γράψεις στο www.howtofixit.gr .

----------

tsakalister (26-09-15)

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

τώρα με την κάπνα και τη φουσκωμένη ρητινη μας κοβονται τα πόδια. αλλα αν γίνει ενας καλός καθαρισμος της περιοχής με ισοπροπύλικη αλκοολη ή flux off μπορει να δουμε μια πιθανή επισκευη με αλλο μάτι.

----------


## leosedf

www.howtofixit.gr

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

εγώ λέω να πάρει ένα καινούργιο 
θα παίζει σίγουρα και θα είναι και πιο φτηνό

----------


## tsakalister

Βρε καινούργιο θα πάρει αλλά είναι ευκαιρία για ψάξιμο να ασχοληθώ και με κάτι, εχω πολλα ρεπό αρα βαρετό ελεύθερο χρόνο  

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ λέω να πάει στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

tsakalister (26-09-15)

----------

